# How much weight should they pull?



## BelleIce23 (Dec 26, 2019)

I am in the waiting list for 2 Nigerian does! They are coming soon, and will be around 3 months? I want to know if I was to train them to drive, (when their older obviously) how much would they be able to pull? With the both of them pulling, plus the weight of me and my cart. Thanks!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@Damfino Can help you out!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

A good rule of thumb is that a goat can safely pull about 1.5x his own body weight. My big wethers weigh about 200 lbs. each, so they can pull about 300 lbs. apiece or 600 lbs. together. Nigerian Dwarfs, being little powerhouses with short legs, can probably pull a little more weight but likely not for as long a distance. If your does get bred they will of course not be able to work during much of their pregnancy and lactation, but if they stay dry they can certainly do their fair share. I'm sure they'd be adorable pulling a wagon in a parade!


----------



## BelleIce23 (Dec 26, 2019)

Thank you guys! I’ll post pictures when I get them!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Damfino said:


> A good rule of thumb is that a goat can safely pull about 1.5x his own body weight. My big wethers weigh about 200 lbs. each, so they can pull about 300 lbs. apiece or 600 lbs. together. Nigerian Dwarfs, being little powerhouses with short legs, can probably pull a little more weight but likely not for as long a distance. If your does get bred they will of course not be able to work during much of their pregnancy and lactation, but if they stay dry they can certainly do their fair share. I'm sure they'd be adorable pulling a wagon in a parade!


Is there a limit as to how long an adult can pull? Is two or three hours of heavy pulling too much?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

There are too many variables to give a straight answer here. What is a "heavy load"? What type of terrain? A strong, goat in good condition could probably pull a pretty heavy load all day if he had an easy-rolling vehicle on paved, fairly level road. But if you asked him to pull up and down steep hills, on rough terrain, or drag something that didn't roll easily (such as hauling an elk out of the mountains on a travois), he would probably not be able to do more than half a day. A lot can depend on the temperature outside as well. The most important thing is to know your goat, know his condition, and watch him for signs of stress or tiredness. If he's panting hard or moving slower than he started out, then he needs a break. A drink of water and some time to graze can do wonders to give him a second wind. 

I had my big pack wethers out hauling logs last winter and the loads were very heavy and we had to go over some pretty rough, muddy and snowy ground. It wasn't very far and there were good breaks in-between when I loaded and unloaded the logs from the wagon, but each goat was only able to haul about 4 loads in an afternoon because the short bursts of work they had to do were very strenuous. On the other hand, I've had goats out pulling kids around in a cart on level ground for several hours at a time.


----------

